# New England Woodworking Show



## Rich P. (Jan 4, 2020)

Any members going to the woodworking show in Springfield Massachusetts next weekend? The dates are January 10-12 at the Big E. 
They have also added a show in Syracuse New York the third weekend in March. 

RichP

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## clarkhus (Jan 5, 2020)

Rich, I’m looking at going on Friday.


----------



## Rich P. (Jan 5, 2020)

Ok. I will let you know. I usually go out with a couple other guys and I have not heard from them yet. 
If I do go out Friday maybe we can meet up. I would like to meet another WB member

RichP


----------



## Rich P. (Jan 7, 2020)

Clarkhus, looks like I will be going Saturday. Have a couple others going out with me and Saturday was better for their schedules. 
Save some of the good stuff for us. 

Have you ever been to it before?
RichP


----------



## clarkhus (Jan 8, 2020)

Rich, this is my first time going.


----------



## Rich P. (Jan 8, 2020)

It is a pretty good show if you are looking for tools. Only a vendor or two selling wood. Lake Shore Hardwoods will be there and they usually have some very nice exotics. Also, a lot of opportunity to sit in on lectures. You can spend the day jumping from one to another and never get a chance to shop. Another good part it is only a couple blocks from Woodcraft on the way home. 
On the downside, PeachTree is not attending this year and they were the biggest retailer at the show. Usually had something like 16-20 booth spaces and they sold everything. 
If you haven’t yet, go the woodworking shows website and browse the lecture schedules and look at the coupons. There is one for a couple $ off admission.
Sorry we cannot meet up, if you have any questions about the show let me know
RichP


----------



## clarkhus (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks Rich, I have laid out my schedule and I just got paid for a couple of jobs. So my wallet is probably in trouble.


----------



## Rich P. (Jan 8, 2020)

I hope you enjoy it. Let us know what you think of it and what you purchased 
RichP


----------



## clarkhus (Jan 9, 2020)

Will do


----------



## Rich P. (Jan 12, 2020)

So, how did you make out at the woodworking show? What did you think?
RichP


----------



## Rich P. (Jan 12, 2020)

Bill12035 and I went yesterday and we brought a couple other woodworkers with us. We had a good time, caught a couple lectures did some shopping. Stopped at Woodcraft on the way home. All of us came home with bags. 
Not sure it is possible for a woodworker to attend a woodworking show and stop at a woodworking store and not buy something.
Rich


----------



## clarkhus (Jan 12, 2020)

I enjoyed a couple seminars s well. Broke the bank at the Arbortech booth.


----------



## Rich P. (Jan 12, 2020)

Nice. Have you done any power carving or is this a first?


----------



## clarkhus (Jan 12, 2020)

This is a first. I sat in on the wood carving seminars. I figured I will give it a try.


----------



## Rich P. (Jan 12, 2020)

Good for you. You should post pictures when you get a couple done. There are a couple power carvers on this forum that maybe able to answer questions also. 
Bill and I both bought Carter guide bearing for bandsaw box making. Not sure when I will get a chance to do it but Bill probably has his mounted on his saw already
Rich


----------



## clarkhus (Jan 12, 2020)

I will post pictures once I get some done. Looked at a lot of the Carter stuff, maybe next show that will be a priority. Will probably be going to Saratoga in March. Yesterday I made a good score on Cherry slabs and spallted maple and a lot of other hardwoods. I think I’m going to need a bigger garage.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 12, 2020)

Oh man! How did I miss this! Dag nabbit. I wanted to go. 
Rats.


----------



## Rich P. (Jan 12, 2020)

There is another one in Syracuse New York March 20-22. It will be a little farther for you to drive
RichP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clarkhus (Jan 13, 2020)

I’ll probably go to Saratoga. Almost as far as Springfield for me. I go to Syracuse quite often to go to games.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 16, 2020)

It’s sad to see that Peachtree is not there again this year. I wonder what happened causing them to no longer be affiliated with the show. Did Nova offer any good show deals? The show will be in Tampa the 24th through the 26th.


----------



## Rich P. (Jan 16, 2020)

I do not remember the Nova booth having any great deals. It had a nice setup with chairs and a big lathe with someone do instruction and demos. They had a couple hundred off lathes but I do not remember seeing any big sales in accessories. 
RichP

Reactions: Like 1


----------

